# Champions:  Return to Arms



## McMurphy (Aug 22, 2007)

I realize Champions:  Return to Arms is a game with a few years under its belt, but---what can I say---I am a late bloomer.  Is anyone else still playing this game, particularly on the online server?

My character and chat name are pretty easy to track.  It is McMurphy.


----------



## Clavitz (Aug 28, 2007)

I was up until fairly recently. I got it...I guess 2 years ago now, and really enjoyed it. But then somebody offered me a hacked ring that gave me basically infinite defense, and my friend convinced me into taking it. So now I really can't play it anymore, because there's no challenge in that and I'm too used to running right into battle now to learn to play normally. Fun game though.

But I never was able to join games for some reason. I always had to host.


----------

